# I can not login Yahoo Japan Messenger by Pidgin



## masayoshi (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi.
I can not login Yahoo Japan Messenger by Pidgin.
Could you help me.
Thanks in advance.  

`uname -r`

```
8.2-RELEASE-p2
```
`pkg_version -vs pidgin`

```
pidgin-2.9.0                        =   up-to-date with port
```


----------



## masayoshi (Oct 2, 2011)

```
> uname -r
9.0-BETA3
```


```
> pkg_version -vs pidgin
pidgin-2.10.0                       =   up-to-date with port
```
Finally, I could log in to Yahoo Japan Messenger with Pidgin.


----------

